# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  GWT 2.0 Tutorial از سایت coreservlets

## salimipour

GWT 2.0 Tutorial از سایت coreservlets 

برای مطالعه به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید 
*http://gwt.blogfa.com/post-21.aspx*

----------

